# Nikon D300 and D700 settings



## timbearden (Aug 5, 2008)

I was curious about what settings people use on their cameras on both the D300 and D700?  Do most people use the default settings, or do you alter yours?  

If so, what do you change and what is the reason for that change?  I realize this might be a bit broad, but I just wanted to learn more about both cameras so I can get the best use out of them.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 6, 2008)

If you have this type of hardware before looking into how to get the best from it then I reckon you have money to waste, so, go on a course/ buy some good photography books and do a lot of study, nobody can help you till you grasp the basics. H


----------



## timbearden (Aug 6, 2008)

Basics are one thing, advanced settings are another.  There are many reasons I got the cameras, and of course I did do my research.  Settings that people change for one reason or another can go way beyond books.  I realize there are lots of books out there, however I just wanted to know what settings other people are using.  That by no means, states that I don't already know the basics.  Thanks though, for your unhelpful comment.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 6, 2008)

Take what flash harry said and apply it to a more advanced book. Playing with the advanced settings is even more application specific than playing with the basics. There is no "what to do", only a "how it works".

Anyone who replies here with one specific set of settings is really under utilising their equipment. E.g. I change the predicative AF delay depending on the sport I am shooting and sometimes even the angle I'm shooting from.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope I'm not guilty of under utilizing my gear, but with the D300, there are 4 Shooting Banks that can be customized. So far, I have them set as A - Default, B - Normal, C - Flash, D - Action. The numerous settings within are where I like to have as a base for each category, meaning I kinda know where I'm at in the beginning. Add to that the My Menu for quick adjustments and I'm sitting pretty.


----------



## timbearden (Aug 6, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I hope I'm not guilty of under utilizing my gear, but with the D300, there are 4 Shooting Banks that can be customized. So far, I have them set as A - Default, B - Normal, C - Flash, D - Action. The numerous settings within are where I like to have as a base for each category, meaning I kinda know where I'm at in the beginning. Add to that the My Menu for quick adjustments and I'm sitting pretty.



I guess it is similar to what I set mine.  A is default, B is for continuous shooting and burst, C is for flash.....Anyway, seems I probably will stop using PTF.  Every time I use it people give me answers to use a book, or find the answer yourself.  I thought a forum was for helping people out.  As for what I've found that a lot of what I learn never comes from books.  Many people discover things on their own, and I guess these are things I wanted to know that may not necessarily come in books.  

It's nice to know if I were to ask in a a beginners section on how to turn a camera on I would get lots of responses, but when I ask questions on useful setups, I am turned into someone not under utilizing my equipment and someone with money to waste.  Seems very ironic that that is the exact opposite of what I am trying to do.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 6, 2008)

The comments were a bit narky, but I don't think Flash Harry or Garbz have the D300.  That could be why they didn't understand your question was deeper than the surface.

If you'd like, I could PM you my custom settings.  Likewise, I'm sure.


----------



## O'Rork (Aug 6, 2008)

Check this out.
http://www.nikonians.org/forums/dcb...forum=149&topic_id=113811&mesg_id=113811&page=


----------



## holga girl (Aug 6, 2008)

i have customized mine based on how i like to shoot, and how i set my previous nikons for my shooting style. as i find a new 'need' i look to see if the camera has it or not. just because you own a top of the line camera does not by any means mean that you will utilize all of its settings/features. you may have bought it simply because it has one or two key elements that you need that the other perspective cameras did not have.

focus on what you need to set for what you shoot now. as issues arise, you can customize along the way.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 7, 2008)

timbearden said:


> It's nice to know if I were to ask in a a beginners section on how to turn a camera on I would get lots of responses, but when I ask questions on useful setups, I am turned into someone not under utilizing my equipment and someone with money to waste.  Seems very ironic that that is the exact opposite of what I am trying to do.



Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with under-utilising your equipment. The crux of what I was saying is that I could give you a list of my default setup and you would be none the wiser, your camera would behave different in subtle ways but it would be of no benefit if you didn't know what each setting does and how to adjust it to suit your situation.

Your question was broad which is why you got the read a book recommendation (the manual is a good start, if it's anything like the D200 it gives very detailed information of how and why to use each advanced setting). 

If you asked how to turn it on I would have said the switch is in the top right, just like if you asked the difference between AA and TTL setting in the flash commander menu I would have told you one is the flash metering itself with it's own light sensor and the other is metered by the camera.


----------



## timbearden (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## peterbj7 (Aug 7, 2008)

I will admit to being puzzled why someone would spend that sort of money without having a pretty good idea as to why they were spending it, and what the resulting purchases would do for them.  Though perhaps some of the settings on these cameras are particularly obscure - I wouldn't know, as my camera comes from the steam age.


----------



## timbearden (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought the cameras for the ISO, camera build, speed, ability to use all my Nikon lenses, resolution, full frame sensor on the D700, and so on.  My question was in regards to to a custom setting bank that you can program 4 different settings ahead of time for different situations.  This is aside from aperture, and shutter priority, manual, etc.  Withing the custom bank you can alter the exposure, function button, burst number, vivid adjustment, etc.  Books usually say one thing, but after users begin to use the cameras, people learn different ways to alter it.  Such as the D300 use to overexpose photos, which is why you could alter the exposure.  These were the things I wanted to know from people who have used the camera.  Not answers from those who haven't used the camera, and are envious of those who have and presume they don't know how to use it.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 8, 2008)

Why would you need other peoples custom settings, I set my camera up for my own needs, I then control the shots with the camera controls/settings to enable a decent capture of the situation or for creative effect, I always shoot raw use the largest file setting and in cam sharpening off, I then process according to the shot to achieve the look I want. Therefore, I reckon, custom settings from another person wouldn't suit my requirements so why should they be any good to you. H


----------



## Jasmine S. (Aug 29, 2008)

I have found tutorial DVDs to be very informative..that way YOU can decide if and why you want to change your settings through their instruction! Most of the newer DVDs are interactive and show you what "that button" does and also display professional photographs. I think they are great DVDs for beginners and you will always have it to refer upon. Give their website a looksie: www.quickprocameraguides.com Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

